# Free , pick up or meet local only



## Flyboy (6 Oct 2017)

Unbranded never been fitted saddle 
SDG FLYTE saddle very good condition 
Drop handle bars never been fitted , I was going to convert my MTB.


----------



## dan_bo (6 Oct 2017)

Where are ya?


----------



## Hacienda71 (6 Oct 2017)

dan_bo said:


> Where are ya?


Tranmere


----------



## Blue Hills (6 Oct 2017)

Beat me to it.
I fear something is blocking his eyes.


----------



## Flyboy (6 Oct 2017)

Tranmere , right by the ground


----------



## dan_bo (6 Oct 2017)

Hacienda71 said:


> Tranmere


oh aye


----------



## midlife (6 Oct 2017)

Flyboy said:


> Tranmere , right by the ground



You have fallen over?


----------



## dan_bo (6 Oct 2017)

Generous of ya btw.


----------



## Flyboy (6 Oct 2017)

Eh, I live right by Tranmere rovers football ground .


----------



## Flyboy (6 Oct 2017)

Any takers then .


----------



## Dec66 (6 Oct 2017)

I'll take it if you still have it on December 2nd... I'm in Liverpool Dec 1-3 but will be hammered on the 1st


----------



## Flyboy (6 Oct 2017)

Would really like them gone before then . But if no other takers I will hold on .


----------



## jefmcg (6 Oct 2017)

Flyboy said:


> Tranmere , right by the ground


Can I suggest you edit the title to include the location? 
(I don't know where Tranmere is or who the Rangers are, so I am guessing it's not near me)


----------



## Blue Hills (6 Oct 2017)

jefmcg said:


> Can I suggest you edit the title to include the location?
> (I don't know where Tranmere is



You are accessing the wonders of cyclechat on finely tuned string?

(wot's the british empire?)


----------



## Dec66 (6 Oct 2017)

It's a district of Birkenhead, m'lud.


----------



## jefmcg (6 Oct 2017)

Blue Hills said:


> You are accessing the wonders of cyclechat on finely tuned string?
> 
> (wot's the british empire?)


Obviously I know where it is *now*, having access to the google, but "I didn't know where Tranmere was until I looked it up on Google maps" has less rhetorical force.

Also, I now they are the Tranmere Rangers, which I presume are some sort of sports-ball team**.

**yeah, I could look that up, but I'm not going to. Don't feel obliged to enlighten me.


----------



## twentysix by twentyfive (1 Mar 2018)

Always thought it was Tranmere Rovers. But what do I care?


----------

